# Thibodeau Leading Candidate (rumor)



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

> Tom Thibodeau embarks on his first season as an assistant coach with the Boston Celtics and his 18th year of coaching in the NBA. Thibodeau, who came to the team from the Houston Rockets, is known throughout the NBA as one of its finest defensive coaches. Thibodeau had helped the Rockets rank among the top five in the NBA in scoring defense and field goal percentage defense in each of the past four campaigns.
> 
> In his now 17 NBA seasons, Thibodeau has helped his team finish in the NBA's Top 10 in team defense 14 times. He has also coached in 87 NBA playoff games in his career, including New York's appearance in the 1999 NBA Finals.


That's a little about him. I've seen that he's the leading candidate at a bunch of forums, but I don't have a link. Seems like a solid defensive minded coach, but so was PJ Carlisimo and look where he is.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Thibodeau Leading Candidate*

I dunno know if a no-name is a good idea.....that kind of bothers me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Thibodeau Leading Candidate*

^ He's not a "no-name." One of the best assistants. His name's been thrown a lot for a HC job since midseason because what he's done for Boston's defense. 


But I don't where leading candidate came from. I haven't heard that anywhere.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Thibodeau Leading Candidate*

Thats someone Id like to coach the suns... dont think itll happen though...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I am against any name that I cannot pronounce without thinking, "What the hell is wrong with this guy's name?" Therefore I am against him coaching the Suns. Not to mention that this job will get him fired within 3 years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If he is hired, I doubt he'll get fired within 3 yrs. He'll be here for the rebuilding process. I don't know how good of a coach he'll be, as he's a great assistant, but I do think he could help Amare out the most. 

They say his name a lot on TV, so I know how to pronounce it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nooo take Doc instead 

Tom is brilliant, look at the job he has done with players in boston and houston who were previously average or below average defenders.

he would do pheonix wonders IMO


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

From Wikipedia:



> NBA
> 
> After four years at Harvard, he entered the NBA as an assistant coach with an expansion team, the Minnesota Timberwolves, under head coach Bill Musselman in 1989. Prior to the 1991-92 season, he joined the Seattle SuperSonics as an advance scout.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Little snippet from an article about him that I came across. Rest of the article is about Celtics-Cavs. 




> For nine years, Thibodeau had been Jeff Van Gundy’s top assistant with the New York Knicks and Houston Rockets. Those were always the best-rated defenses in the sport, but it was natural for people to pass most of the credit onto Van Gundy. For how much was Thibodeau responsible? No one could tell – until now.
> 
> 
> “In a lot of ways,” Van Gundy told me this season, “it helped Tom to get away from me.”
> ...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I like him. Want to see some other names thrown in there but I would not mind him as HC one bit.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone looks like a defensive genius with KG anchoring it.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd rather have Thibodeau than Doug Collins. We all know what Collins can do, but there's the distinct possibility that Thibodeau could be a very good head coach, whereas all the other candidates are somewhat mediocre.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Tib-iid-O

That's how you pronounce his name lol.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

All these rumors, just get the damn thing done with already. D'Antoni obviously wants to leave so just get rid of him already. So much drama for the suns. BTW, where did this rumor come from Jammin?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Other forums.


I did find an article where they assume Collins is the 1st choice, but it said that Kerr is enamored with Thibodeau and mentioned how he tried to get D'Antoni to hire him last yr as an assistant.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

So our run and gun seasons are pretty much over then eh? Back to the fundamentals.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, Thibodeau gets my vote. He's the exact opposite of D'Antoni and a good shot in the arm is exactly what the Suns need. Although with Thibodeau it'll be more like shock therapy rather than just a little ***** in the arm. 

edit:
I can understand the censor filter kicking in but the word usage wasn't meant to be rude. Let me rephrase, "...a little _*pinch*_ in the arm." No, it doesn't work quite as well as the original word I used that also begins with p.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

This is the best case scenario rather than a grudging returning D'Antoni. This is far easier than blowing up the team or trying to move big contracts, as a coaching change will have wider implications for the whole team (hopefully a good one).


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

i love it... hopefully we dont give up 15 layups a game next year!!!


----------

